# Rejection Therapy: 100 Days of Rejection



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/user/DukieAjah/videos

I've been watching this guy's videos for the past 2 days. Very inspirational and funny too.

The best thing I got out of this is, and to paraphrase Jia's words, that the further you move up(career, status, etc) the more rejections you'll get. One of the examples he used was how Daniel Day-Lewis rejected Steven Spielberg three times before accepting the leading role in _Lincoln_. Even Steven Spielberg, a winner of multiple Academy Awards still gets rejections.

I'm currently in that situation right now, so I can relate to his point. Every job I've interviewed for in the past, I don't think I ever got rejected because the jobs I was applying for were minimum dead-end positions. Now after completion of my studies, I'm trying to get a job in an intermediate position in healthcare field. It's devastating to get rejected after you thought your interviews went well. But I like to think that getting the interviews itself is a step forward.

Check out the videos, what do you think of his mission?


----------

